# Trevose



## Thefuture (Mar 16, 2009)

Whats happened down in Cornwall to Trevose.  Its only been a year since I was last there and the course has really gone down - in my opinion.

On their website they are still boasting being in Golf Monthly top 120 - surely this is not right.


----------



## fastmover2 (Mar 17, 2009)

They are having big issues with the greens at the moment due to applying the wrong/wrong amount of weed killer which has basically killed them off.It looks like it will be late summer at the earliest before they will be in decent shape. I played down there last year and it was in great nick and is one of my favourite courses. Superb Harry Colt design and also they have a very large maintenance budget which they do spend, I hear a million quid a year.

I have no doubt that when greens are sorted it will be back to what it was.


----------



## Redwood (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, fastmover is right.  I was chatting to a guy on the train who works for STRI and he was telling me about what happened at Trevose.  Apparently it isn't the first time it has happened...

Fastmover - I was thinking of heading down to Thurlstone for a game sometime soon, I'm in Bude.  Heard youve got a nice course there.  Worth the visit?


----------



## Cernunnos (Mar 19, 2009)

Redwood: Bude is a crackin' course.. Excellent.


----------



## Thefuture (Mar 19, 2009)

Well at Â£55 each for a green fee we didnt expect the course to be so bad, although maybe its our own fault as I did hear a rumour that the PGA had pulled their annual tournament due at the end of April as well as several Society members "saying never again/or at least not for a long time to come"

I cannot imagine what they do with their huge budget but maybe a new head greenkeeper and a new manager overall would not go amiss.  The loss of revenue to the club at the moment will be huge and it is such a shame cause when Peter Gammon held the reins everyone got an excellent welcome and the course superb.  

On a plus we also played St Enodoc and Bude - both in fine fettle despite the wet weather during January and the reception at both was warm and welcoming.  So Cornwall will still have a pull for us.


----------



## Redwood (Mar 19, 2009)

Thefuture - glad you enjoyed Bude.  What you remember of the course, what was your favourite hole?

Now is a good time to play because they have plans to grow a lot of the rough in summer and reshape the course a little, which should make it a touch harder.


----------



## Cernunnos (Mar 19, 2009)

Thefuture - glad you enjoyed Bude.  What you remember of the course, what was your favourite hole?

Now is a good time to play because they have plans to grow a lot of the rough in summer and reshape the course a little, which should make it a touch harder.
		
Click to expand...

There were a lot of favorite holes, I liked the 9th due to the fact I managed to walk off with a birdie, which could have been an eagle but for a silly duffed second. The 6th through 9th & then 11th to finish. Lets just say I found the first 5 interesting to say the least...rofl

It's been a few of years since I've been down & think I need to refresh my memory a bit   

I know the good lady would like to play there again too.


----------



## Redwood (Mar 19, 2009)

Let me know if you head down.  My mother-in-law owns a B&B opposite the 3rd green.

Yes, the first five are interesting, but certainly holes where you can start to set yourself up for a good score.

I've been on the 9th green in two, twice, and both times walked off with par!! 

Love the course.  Great variety evertime I play (links golf I guess).


----------



## Redwood (Mar 19, 2009)

Cernunnos - was 4 a par 4 or par 3 when you played the course?


----------

